
The Reddit Filter (also Applies to HN) - sktrdie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mnSNvadQo0&feature=youtu.be
======
SXX
Fortunately in case of reddit there is always multiple subreddits available on
almost any topic so you can always choose one you like. And everyone don't
like the way it's works should probably check xkcd about Free Speech.

Same is true for almost any news aggregator include HN as there more than one
website on internet.

